# When it all came together



## certguy (Feb 19, 2011)

I was on my way to work one day when a car 2 cars ahead of me suddenly swerved off the freeway,up an embankment and rolled.To my horror,I watched the driver fall out her window and the car roll over her.The driver ahead of me narrowly missed the car.I grabbed my jump bag,ran to the driver,and began care.She was unconscious and showing obvious signs of shock and multiple fx.Later I learned she was the night supervisor at my wife's work.This was before cell phones,so I sent the other driver to a call boxto report it and tell dispatch I was on scene&requesting Life Flight.As she was leaving,an off duty cop walked up with an armload of flares&took traffic control.Just after that,2 Camp Pendleton firefighters in an fd pickup showed up&assisted me.By the time first responders arrived,we had her fully worked up,boarded,and Life Flight was already overhead.The result-She broke most of the bones in her body but made it.I'd never seen a call I'd come across come together like that.It was great tp find out about the save too!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 19, 2011)

certguy said:


> I was on my way to work one day when a car 2 cars ahead of me suddenly swerved off the freeway,up an embankment and rolled.To my horror,I watched the driver fall out her window and the car roll over her.The driver ahead of me narrowly missed the car.I grabbed my jump bag,ran to the driver,and began care.She was unconscious and showing obvious signs of shock and multiple fx.Later I learned she was the night supervisor at my wife's work.This was before cell phones,so I sent the other driver to a call boxto report it and tell dispatch I was on scene&requesting Life Flight.As she was leaving,an off duty cop walked up with an armload of flares&took traffic control.Just after that,2 Camp Pendleton firefighters in an fd pickup showed up&assisted me.By the time first responders arrived,we had her fully worked up,boarded,and Life Flight was already overhead.The result-She broke most of the bones in her body but made it.I'd never seen a call I'd come across come together like that.It was great tp find out about the save too!!!!



Wow that's a great story!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 19, 2011)

*Good one.*

down on "Blood Alley " off Pendelton?


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Believe it or not,this was in El Cajon.I don't know what the Camp Pendleton guys were doing there,but I'm glad they were.This one woulda been great for a reality show.


----------

